

Ask HN: Where is the February Job Thread? - suyash

I need to find job thread besides the Y Combinator job postings. Front end developer here looking for an exciting opportunity
======
mindcrime
[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%22whos+hiring%22+february+site:ycombinator.com)

------
meadhikari
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=216136O>

